# Get a room you two



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Want to see a picture of a gorgeous boy and a beautiful girl having a snog?



Well what were you expecting, this is a family forum 
Anyway here are some more cute pics of Hunter and Bella now Ive got your attention


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

He looks happy with you hun...still miss the little man tho cos he was the soppier of the 2. I'm going to have to drop in one day and see him again, plus the rest of the menagerie lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> He looks happy with you hun...still miss the little man tho cos he was the soppier of the 2. I'm going to have to drop in one day and see him again, plus the rest of the menagerie lol


Its a joint title for soppiness now hun , but he wouldn't leave poor Bella alone today so I thought I better get some pics taken .


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> He looks happy with you hun...still miss the little man tho cos he was the soppier of the 2. I'm going to have to drop in one day and see him again, plus the rest of the menagerie lol


Hunter is a beautiful boy, I loved him when i met him  they all seem so happy playing


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awww that's do cute! 

How did you intro them to the dogs??


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

good bed :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: Good pics


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lobus said:


> good bed :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2: Good pics


You like it? I can't remember where I got it  but its hot property in this house, very sought after


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> Awww that's do cute!
> 
> How did you intro them to the dogs??


It was more a case of getting the ferrets to behave and not nip the dogs, the dogs were already trained to be gentle with small animals because of the cats. Bella is a particular favourite though because she will play fight with them and still be very gentle, the cats love her best too


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Aw so sweet.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I didn't realise that ferrets and dogs could happily cohabit. Mr lostbear has often fancied a ferret and there is a rescue place close nearby, but we thought we'd have problems with our three dogs and the cat.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lostbear said:


> I didn't realise that ferrets and dogs could happily cohabit. Mr lostbear has often fancied a ferret and there is a rescue place close nearby, but we thought we'd have problems with our three dogs and the cat.


I don't think every dog and cat will accept a ferret, my lot are used to sharing their house with small critters though, the cats have learned to accept the ferrets, but if they get cheeky they will give them a little bat. We have two dogs and Henrick ignores the ferrets mostly, but Bella adores them, they play fight and shes so gentle with them, and they often fall asleep next to her when they've finished. It is really dependant on the character of the animals though and you have to teach the ferrets to play nicely too and I always lock them away in their run when we go out.


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

I would be afraid that the dog bites the ferret. She could swallow her whole.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Conny said:


> I would be afraid that the dog bites the ferret. She could swallow her whole.


If there was any chance of her biting the ferrets I wouldn't let them come into contact, even so they are never left unsupervised. Dogs display their body language very clearly if you know what to look for (and I do) and she is never anything other than loving and relaxed with them .


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

The first time must have been scary though, not knowing what was going to happen. 
It's so strange seeing a dog and a ferret together. Very sweet.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Conny said:


> The first time must have been scary though, not knowing what was going to happen.
> It's so strange seeing a dog and a ferret together. Very sweet.


I was soooooooooooo well controlled at first, so it wasn't really scary, plus they live with four cats who they both respect (the cats are well and truly in charge ), so I knew that they could be trusted with smaller animals. In Bellas case she loves smaller animals, and usually has at least one cat asleep with/on her wherever she is. Henrick is less interested in them but even he is gentle with them.
The cats are a bit grumpy if the ferrets try to play with them so the ferrets have learned to avoid them when they hiss.


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I would say that if anything having a dog loose with a Ferret, that the dog would come off worse if the Ferret bit him! We used to have an Alsation cross, Meg and she used to eat her meals next to our Ferrets. Not now though with our two dogs Billy and Bobby, although little Billy loves small animals, Bobby thinks that they are for him to eat!  So we don't mix our dogs with our Ferrets now.


----------



## Deloria87 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh those pictures are so cute!! We've only introduced our Bella (a german shepherd too!!) to our little fuzzies while we've held them and they've all just sniffed but I'm too scared to let them out together. My OH lets her sniff inside their shed and run while he's feeding them but I'm too anxious as they're little escapers and I'd be too worried if they got out while she was in the garden as well. Very jealous of your little family!


----------

